# bluing solution in shampoo?



## marleysmom (Apr 16, 2008)

I was reading a book on grooming Maltese and it suggested adding a drop or two of bluing solution (a laundry additive) to whiten their coat. Has anyone heard of this? The suggestion came from someone who seemed to have years of showing experience but I wonder if that is safe.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Just be careful you don't turn your dog blue. And I would only use it once a month or so.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Personally, I won't do it. I would just use a whitening shampoo. I would be afraid turning one of my pups blue or giving them a blue tinge.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

It only takes the tiniest bit and it won't take stains or color out.


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

I used it once, on myself. My hair is grey (white). It stung my eyes when I was rinsing. I would NOT use it on a pup. There are lots of whitening shampoos out there and I have used them on my pups, but not every wash as they tend to over clean the hair. I usually pull the whitening shampoo out for badly stained paws, etc.
:Good luck: 

mary anna herk and theena


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I use a whitening shampoo on CeeCee that is blue in color and it is a no tears formula also. I use this about once a month~~~~


----------



## ToFu (May 28, 2008)

I use 1-2 drops of bluing solution in like a gallon of water (until the water is a very faint blue) and use it as a final rinse after shampoo and conditioning (SheaPet - non-whitening shampoo) just before I dry Tofu off with a towel -- once a week, three times a month (groomer once a month). There might be a slightly blue tinge while he's still soaked, but it disappears. I have read through the ingredients and I think it's safe, especially when I dilute it so much. People are always commenting about how clean and white he is or asking me how I keep him so white. Hope that helps.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I use Biogroom Whitening Shampoo for our 8 1/2 month old Chrissy and I am very, very satisfied with it. I for one, would not use any bluing on my dog and would not take any chances that it might do some harm. I am sure that there are other whitening shampoos that are available for you to try.

Snuggle's & Chrissy's Mom


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

THERE ARE PLENTY OF WHITENING SHAMPOO'S OUT THERE AND I USE THEM EVERY 4-5 WEEKS . EVERY WEEK I USE A REGULAR GOOD SHAMPOO AND RINSE .ALL THE WHITENING ONES LEAVE THE HAIR A LITTLE DRY.
I JUST STARTED USING LE POOCH --POOCH BRIGHT SHAMPOO AND THERE CONDITIONER I LIKE THE RESULTS VERY MUCH.
I WOULD NOT USE A BLUING .


----------



## marleysmom (Apr 16, 2008)

So far I haven't found a whitening shampoo I really like. The ones I've used seem to give no better results than his regular one. I was thinking of this for his paws and belly area since they seems to get dirty the most. The rest of him stays white as snow! His coat is coming in sooo thick. I want to take him to the groomer but I'm afraid of what they might do to him. I've stopped in at a few places but I haven't found the right fit yet. Jeez I never put this much thought into MY hair stylist!!


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE (MarleysMom @ Sep 9 2008, 11:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=632720


> Jeez I never put this much thought into MY hair stylist!![/B]


That's what good mommies do ... always put the kids first! :Flowers 2:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Try plain old dawn dishsoap.


----------



## marleysmom (Apr 16, 2008)

QUOTE (JMM @ Sep 10 2008, 01:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=632955


> Try plain old dawn dishsoap.[/B]


Dawn is good for whitening? How much do you use?


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

I started using it on Zippy. No ill effects from it. I do make sure I don't use it around her face tho. I really worry about anything that could potentially damage her eyes.

I have experimented with it in her shampoo too. Zippy HAS to have a bath once a week. If she couldn't get out and run, I know she would explode...that energy has to get out somehow. lol

So far, no problems with Zippy's skin. No problems with turning her blue yet lol.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I just use plain dawn dish soap straight on the dog. I started using it when we were in the city to get grime off feet. Then we started doing agility in red dirt and it took that out, too. It does pretty well strip the coat so keep that in mind. But if once a month or so you need to get him clean, that's what I do now.


----------



## marleysmom (Apr 16, 2008)

I think I'll wait on trying this for now. Today I bought Tropiclean Awapuhi Whitening and I was very pleased with it. His coat looked and felt great. I think maybe I found a winner! :thumbsup:


----------



## nickyj (Sep 1, 2008)

Wow this sounds really dramatic, it doesn't sound like a great idea. I would be worried about the mix getting in Poco's eyes  

But Blu does a great job on my white clothes. Can you post the link of where you read this? Also do you remember how much was recommended to use? I use so little in a laundry wash!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I used some bluing recently and loved the results. It isn't drying to the coat like whitening shampoo and did the same job, brightened the coat. I used it in what was supposed to be my final finse, then i ran some clear water afterwards.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Off topic, but this made me think of my late grandmother who I miss to this day - she was a member of the blue haired elderly ladies.  Thanks for the memory! :wub: 

Is the bluing solution what is in the whitening shampoos already? The ones that I've tried are blue already?

Linda


----------



## marleysmom (Apr 16, 2008)

QUOTE (nickyj @ Sep 13 2008, 03:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=634316


> Wow this sounds really dramatic, it doesn't sound like a great idea. I would be worried about the mix getting in Poco's eyes
> 
> But Blu does a great job on my white clothes. Can you post the link of where you read this? Also do you remember how much was recommended to use? I use so little in a laundry wash![/B]



I read it in a Maltese magazine. I guess it's an old groomers trick. If you have taken your dog to the groomer they may have used it without you even knowing! I was talking to a groomer I was "interviewing" and she said she rinses all her white dogs with it. 
I'm still holding off though because the Tropiclean Whitening does a great job.


----------

